# Hog Beatdown



## Catdaddy SC (Feb 14, 2017)

They ended up with 45 but let a lot get away.


----------



## GAGE (Feb 14, 2017)

That is fantastic!


----------



## j_seph (Feb 14, 2017)

How many days and from one tract?


----------



## livinoutdoors (Feb 14, 2017)

Nice hunt!


----------



## oops1 (Feb 14, 2017)

That's a wad O hawgs


----------



## Ihunt (Feb 14, 2017)

j_seph said:


> How many days and from one tract?



I think this was a weekend hunt with dogs and guns hunting mainly Dooly county and maybe a little in Pulaski.


----------



## FOLES55 (Feb 14, 2017)

That's getting it done!!


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Feb 14, 2017)

j_seph said:


> How many days and from one tract?



That was just Saturday morning until around noon.  It was from one block of woods. It is my understanding that alot got away.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 14, 2017)

Catdaddy SC said:


> That was just Saturday morning until around noon.  It was from one block of woods. It is my understanding that alot got away.


To hear some on here, traps would have done a lot better


----------



## red neck richie (Feb 14, 2017)

Catdaddy SC said:


> They ended up with 45 but let a lot get away.



Nice! Y'all gonna eat all them or just a population control hunt?


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 14, 2017)

That's unreal. Somebody had a pig problem. Congrats


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 15, 2017)

I have to admit that this photo is better than seeing a world record 978" whitetail buck that was killed in a high fence area.   

Congrats to all of these hunters for really getting the job done well !!!!!


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 15, 2017)

That is absolutely NUTS!!
Way to put the smack down on em!!


----------



## tracker12 (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm just jealous I was not in on the action.


----------



## Redbow (May 7, 2017)

Awesome Hog hunt ! Anyone who has a Hog problem on their land ought to get in touch with you guys, congrats on a fine job eliminating a lot of rooters !


----------



## Killer Kyle (May 14, 2017)

I'm still trying to wrap my mind around this one. Almost doesn't seem real!!
I have never before seen a haul like that. You boys did FINE! MIGHTY FINE!! That load of pork is legendary!


----------



## king killer delete (May 14, 2017)

It's real and they will be back


----------

